# Think I am getting diagnosed with fibro



## Guest (Mar 24, 2004)

I am waiting to go to my neurologist to get checked if I have fibro. I can't get in until May 5. My chiropractor thinks I have fibro and I do ache all over. That is why I went to the chiro in the first place. Can someone help me with how they determine if I have this? I have read the info and I am overwhelmed. Thanks.


----------



## Susan Purry (Nov 6, 2001)

Hi maloo, welcome









> quote:Can someone help me with how they determine if I have this?


Fibro is called a 'diagnosis of exclusion', which means that other conditions are excluded first. Then Fibro is considered. The diagnostic criteria for Fibro is: A. Widespread pain in all four quadrants of the body for a minimum of three monthsB. At least 11 of the 18 specified tender pointsHere's a map of those tender points: http://www.fibrohugs.com/staticpages/index...004022418283341 You don't actually have to have 11 tender points, as long as you have widespread pain and other symptoms associated with Fibro. You can read more about it here: http://www.fmnetnews.com/pages/criteria.html Others will reply and tell you of their experiences getting diagnosed, I'm sure.


----------



## Guest (Mar 25, 2004)

I have the tender points, (all of them) according to my chiro. I also have the wide spread pain. It is hard to wait until the 5th of May to see if that is defenitly what it is.


----------



## M&M (Jan 20, 2002)

You also might want to check out the Fibromyalgia FAQ thread. It talks about not only the diagnosis, but also treatment options, and how to manage your disease as best you can. Sounds like unfortunately you probably will get the Fibro diagnosis. At any rate, welcome to the forum!


----------

